# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Nania autosjedalice

## sanjam71

Vidjela sam da je u jednom topicu netko pitao za ove sjedalice ali bez odgovora pa evo jos jedan pokusaj.

Da li netko ima kakvo iskustvo s Nania sjedalicama ili zna za link gdje se spominju u kontekstu sigurnosti

----------


## Lutonjica

možda ovdje nešto nađeš:
http://www.car-safety.org/links2.html
http://www.car-safety.org/guide.html

----------


## Lutonjica

ovdje imaš review-e korisnika:
http://www.epinions.com/pr-Nania_Air...splay_~reviews

proguglaj malo, puno toga ćeš naći   :Wink:

----------


## sanjam71

puno hvala!!! googlala ja al ocito krivo jer nisam dobila niti jednu stranicu na engleskom   :Embarassed:

----------


## Lutonjica

napiši "nania car seat", pa će bit sve na engleskom   :Wink:

----------


## Bobica

mi smo prošli tjedan kupili nania sjedalicu u sloveniji 
0-18kg! 
presretni smo! 


ne znam šta znači - jeste li imali 'iskustvo' hihi valjda ni nećemo ono na koje ja mislim!
ali kad smo bebu uvalili unutra to je bila ljubav na prvi pogled - tako je lijepo 'utonula' u nju da sam ja pomislila - zašto je nismo prije kupili!?!?!
beba ima 13 mjeseci 13,5 kila i 83 cm

imali smo nasljeđenu od prijatelja chicco key1 
sve ok, uštedili smo, nismo kupovali sjedalicu, lijepo se montirala, lako se zakopčavala ali.. mene je stalno mučilo što su oni 'jastučići' na ramenima nekako tvrdi i grubi!
savjest mi je govorila da nek ništa ne mećem tamo jer bi mogli izgubiti na sigurnosti ali stiže ljeto, lagane majičice i goli vrat - ti će remeni izgrebati moju bebu! 

naša nania ima mekane nježne jastučiće na ramenium pojasima - i neku kao gumicu da se ne kližu!!
namještaju se u 4 visine - po potrebi
unutra ima 2 dodatna jastuka koja se vade kako dijete raste da dobije više mjesta!
0-10kg se vozi u kontra smjeru a od 10-18 u smjeru vožnje
lako sam je montirala i čini se stabilno - ima dva ona crvena pričvrščivaća - za razliku od chiccovog jednog (ako ti to nešto znači)

tkanina je nekako pjenasto mekana - joj ja bi se u njoj vozila!
eto!


ps
ako je ovo neka reklama - nek mi admin javi! ali nije namjerno! nego baš sam sretna što je bebi lijepo!

----------


## Bobica

i super stvar kod naše nanie - ( ne znam kako su drugi modeli, za veću djecu) što se ne pogađa koji remen ide gornji a koji donji kad se ukopčavaju u srednji - ako me kužiš ?!?!

nego jedan ima rupicu a drugi ima neku malu izbočinu i kad se spoje sve skupa ide u sredinu! - e to je mužića oduševilo jer smo sa chiccom malo prtljali! 
a i maxi cosi prije toga je bilo 'nabadanja' pogotovo kad se montiramo navečer u polumraku! 
 :Smile:

----------


## daddycool

ako nemaš osobnih interesa onda nije reklama  :Smile: 




> lako sam je montirala i čini se stabilno - ima dva ona crvena pričvrščivaća - za razliku od chiccovog jednog (ako ti to nešto znači)


ovo me zanima. što si mislila pod dva pričvrščivaća?

----------


## Bobica

moj jedini interes je bio da se beba uvali u 'fotelju' jer se puno vozimo!  :Smile:  
a i cijena joj je dobra - akcija u baby centru za vlasnike kartice

kao i svaka sjedalica ima ona dva crvena jeziča za donji dio pojasa (koji bi nama odraslima išao preko koljena)
onda ima gore dva ona što se provuče i stisne za gornji dio pojasa - to je valjda za pričvršćivanje sa ljeve i sa desne strane pojasa i koristi se samo jedan od njih - koliko sam ja to skužila

e sad mi se učinilo da baš lako mogu provući pojas kroz oba crvena pričvrščivača i da pojas drži super čvrsto!
valjda nisam nešto krivo provukla!?  :Sad:  
ali sjedalica se zabetonirala u sic!  :Smile:  

i još jedna obavijest - ako nećete naniu - još su neke sjedalice trenutno na akciji u baby-centru u sloveniji!

----------


## daddycool

> kao i svaka sjedalica ima ona dva crvena jeziča za donji dio pojasa (koji bi nama odraslima išao preko koljena)
> onda ima gore dva ona što se provuče i stisne za gornji dio pojasa - to je valjda za pričvršćivanje sa ljeve i sa desne strane pojasa i koristi se samo jedan od njih - koliko sam ja to skužila


to me zanimalo. sve 5.  :Smile:

----------


## MarikaPika

Bobice, hvala što si podelila iskustva! Mi baš razmišljamo da kupimo ove sedalice, te mi je svaki komentar značajan, jer nisu tako aktualne,vidim.

----------


## daddycool

> i još jedna obavijest - ako nećete naniu - još su neke sjedalice trenutno na akciji u baby-centru u sloveniji!


koji ste model Nania sjedalice uzeli?

----------


## Bobica

uzeli smo  
Driver SP Plus - Mint - Nania (201529) 
akcija sa 69.99eura na 44.99eura!

----------


## Bobica

> Bobice, hvala što si podelila iskustva! Mi baš razmišljamo da kupimo ove sedalice, te mi je svaki komentar značajan, jer nisu tako aktualne,vidim.


nema na čemu!

moram priznati ja stvarno nemam snage proučavati crash testove i ocjene raznih sjedalica (te su snime meni brutalne)- ali mišljenja sam da su sve te sjedalice napravljene sa namjerom da nam čuvaju dječicu! 
čak se i najboljima potkrade greška u proizvodnji pa ne možeš ništa protiv toga!
sjedalica je tu da uči dijecu i roditelje kulturi ponašanja u autu i u prometu, da nas sve podsjeti na sigurnosne pojaseve i da se sigurno vozimo sa mjesta A na mjesto B. a još ako je i udobna - eto sreće!
mi smo jednostavno imali ne-sreću da naša prethodna sjedalica nije bila dovoljno udobna za dijete pa smo zato išli po novu!

pošli smo u brežice sa 200 eura (znači nije cijena presudila) sa računicom 1 euro dnevno - sjedalica će se isplatiti za manje od godinu dana!!!
gledali smo sjedalice misleći - sve su one sigurne, ali nama sada treba udobna 

možda se ljudi boje nanie jer je jeftina? ne znam!
i meni je malo čudna cijena!?

----------


## MarikaPika

I mi smo kupili Nania sedišta. Za malenu Driver SP Plus, za veliku Beline SP plus. Za sada svi zadovoljni(sem malene ponekad, kad bi po navici poželela da siki dok se vozi(busom do sada)).
Što se tiče bojazni i sumnji u kvalitet sedalica...pa mislim da Ferrari ne bi svakome dao da mu pravi sedišta.

----------


## Bobica

Ferari? wow! nisam znala!
ideššššššššššššššššššššššš  šš - zato smo tako brziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
 :Smile:

----------


## Švrćo

Baka i djeda su kupili sjedalicu NANIA TRIO (ima još jedna riječ u nazivu - nisam zapamtila) i to će nam služiti samo povremeno kad bi oni htjeli prevesti dijete nekamo (naša cura je sada malo manje od 2 godine i pripada u grupu 9-18 kg).
Pregledala sam letimično uputstva i ta sjedalica se može koristiti od rođenja do kraja vijeka korištenja sjedalice (!).
Naime, može se montirati u oba smjera vožnje, a kasnije se mogu skinuti oni mali pojasevi i vezati dijete samo pojasom od auta.
Ima u katalogu Metroa http://www.metro-cc.hr/html/akcijske_ponude.html
Iskustva?

----------


## Bobica

otvara mi sve kataloge! u koji da gledam?

----------


## Bobica

našla
dakle ova na slici je nania trio lux  - ti je grupa 1 , od 9-18kg tj od 9mj do 4 godine

ako imaš neku koja je drugačija od slike a to su njihove beline sp lux ili racer one su grupa 1-2-3 i piše da su od 9-36 kg ili od 9mj do 11 godina i na slici se lijepo vidi da ima još dodatne kopče za auto sjedalo 

da ne misliš da sam ja neki djelatnik iz Nania salona evo ti izvora mojih informacija 
www.nania.com

ima i uputa za montiranje i svaštanešto - na francuskom! ali su dobre sličice - hihihih

----------


## Bobica

auto pojas - a ne auto sjedalo smotah se!

----------


## Švrćo

Bobica, hvala.
Sjedalica je baš takva kao na slici i ima priloženo uputstva za nju i slike montaže za sve načine - u smjeru suprotnom od vožnje, u smjeru vožnje s pojasevima u 5 točaka i u smjeru vožnje vezanje pojasom od auta.

Ma, samo me zanima da li je ta sjedalica OK za vožnju?

I tako će se korisiti povremeno - ide u auto od bake i djede (mi u svom autu imamo Maxi cosi i ta je u funkciji non-stop).

Jučer smo ju "koristili" samo u dnevnoj sobi - izigravala je kraljevsku fotelju, curka je bila sva sretna kad je sjela u nju.  :Smile:

----------


## Bobica

ta na slici je 9-18 kg i ne može biti do kraja vozačkog vijeka!  :Smile:  ali možda ja nešto ne vidim

enivej - mi imamo takvu od 9-18 kg i VOLIMO je svi! kad se dobro pričvrse pojasevi nema mrdanja ni sjedalice ni bebe - što je svakoj sjedalici svrha
ovo je stvarno kraljevska fotelja - jer je jako mekana i nježna i spužvasta i udobna - jaaaaa bi takvuuuuuuuu  :Smile:  jastuci se vade kako dijete raste i tako dijete dobija više mjesta, položaj ide od sjedećeg do poluležećeg što je nama zakon jer naša carica zaspi do prvog semafora i onda lijepo pajki a ne visi joj glava
ja znam da i druge sjedalice to imaju ali s obzirom na nania cijenu i relativni no-name kod nas ljudi ne očekuju toliki konfor!  :Smile:

----------


## JOVANIMAMA

Cure imam jedno pitanje vezano za ove sjedalice. Ja sam kupila booster nania dream, i pokusavam uzaludno da pronadjem datum proizvodnje. Zna li neko gdje se kod ovih sjedalica nalazi datum prozivodnje. Na nekakvoj naljepnici pise da je godina prozvodnje 2009. ali bas ne vjerujem papiricima.

----------


## Tonka 81

Bok cure!  Imam jedno pitanje vezano za ove autosjedalice, dobili smo model driver i nikako ju ne možemo ispravno pričvrstiti, labava je možeš ju doslovce zakrenuti, sljedili smo upute, isprobavali nekoliko puta al nikako ju fiksirati. Ne znam u čemu je kvaka..

----------


## mašnica

Na akciji je ova u baby-centru: http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=223848

Kako da znam da li je ok??? Ima još iskustva?

----------


## mašnica

Vidim da i nemaju baš neku ocjenu na testovima  :Undecided:

----------


## Beti3

Jesi vidjela ovu stranicu s ocjenama:
http://kiddicarereviews.kiddicare.co...Nania-Car-Seat

Mi imamo naniu kao sjedalicu u drugom autu, manje u upotrebi, ali OK je.

----------


## Felix

i ja se nesto premisljam oko te AS na snizenju u brezicama. sluzila bi kao AS za bakin auto.

e sad, nazvala sam brezice i pitala da li Nania ima europski certifikat kao ostale autosjedalice, i rekla je da nema?!? jel se to zena ne kuzi u AS i ne kuzi sto sam ju pitala, ili Nania stvarno nema certifikat?

cijena je stvarno, stvarno povoljna, i lijepa mi je i sve... al nisam pametna.

----------


## srecica

> i ja se nesto premisljam oko te AS na snizenju u brezicama. sluzila bi kao AS za bakin auto.
> 
> e sad, nazvala sam brezice i pitala da li Nania ima europski certifikat kao ostale autosjedalice, i rekla je da nema?!? jel se to zena ne kuzi u AS i ne kuzi sto sam ju pitala, ili Nania stvarno nema certifikat?
> 
> cijena je stvarno, stvarno povoljna, i lijepa mi je i sve... al nisam pametna.


Ja sam kupovala tu sjedalicu frendovima i ima certifikat, odnosno naljepnicu i oznaku ECE 44/04.
Evo imas i ovdje crash testove http://www.nania.com/qui_sommes_nous.php

Sjedalica grupe 9-36 je dosta okomita i to ti nisu neki fini materijali, tako da uzmi u obzir da nije super-truper, ali mislim da je dobar izbor za drugu sjedalicu jer zadovoljava sve uvjete.

I zaboravih dodati frendovi su zadovoljni, curka im cak super spava u njoj.

----------


## mašnica

Da li se te sjedalice 9-36kg mogu malo spustiti u poluležeći položaj?

----------


## Adrijana

I mi bi ju uzeli za drugi auto.
Ima li netko iskustva?
http://www.hofer.si/si/html/offers/58_28134.htm

----------


## In love

Mi je imamo za drugi auto, čak dvije i skroz su ok.

----------


## winnerica

I mi, zadovoljni  :Wink:  Cure se hoće furati...

----------

